
Amazon to block Australian shoppers from its US website - basicplus2
http://mobile.abc.net.au/news/2018-05-31/amazon-to-block-us-site-in-australia/9820224
======
murrayb
They have been increasingly blocking purchase of digital content (Kindle
books, Audible etc) based on geographic region anyway to the point that the
advantage of being an international/.com customer was getting smaller.

It annoys the crap out of me that content can be available in one region and
not another, I want to consume it and happy to pay for it.

------
thisrod
This sounds like a publicity stunt. I mean, really, how hard is

    
    
        if (shipping_address[end-9:end] == "Australia")
        then
            pay_gst()
        else
            evade_sales_tax()
        end

~~~
harry8
They provided direct access to australians while destroying the local
bookseller industry. Now they don't have to compete I think you'll find it is:

    
    
        if (shipping_address[end-9:end] == "Australia")
        then
            charge_australia_tax()
        end
    

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Australia_Tax](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Australia_Tax)

------
aussieguy1234
Use a remailing service like shipitto to get around it.

If they start rejecting aus credit cards, get use a pre paid visa card. Use a
VPN if they geoblock the website.

~~~
sebastianavina
thats way too much effort just to buy in amazon

------
jinmo
The funny thing is that Amazon does the opposite for its sellers. The will
offer different terms for different areas, the just order from the area with
the terms that are most in their favor.

